# Next harry potter has a date rape



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2007)

lmfao 

J.K. Rowling Hints At Harry Potter Date Rape | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## technomancer (Jun 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Sounds...interesting
> 
> J.K. Rowling Hints At Harry Potter Date Rape | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



 that is hilarious


----------



## Naren (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought that was hilarious.  That PR guy was super creepy.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 7, 2007)

That website is great, it's been on my favourites list for a while now.

I liked the article about Sly Stallone a few days ago.


----------



## darren (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, man... The Onion is doing TV reports now?


----------



## Volsung (Jun 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> I thought that was hilarious.  That PR guy was super creepy.



Ditto

Now are they serious...those nerds were too nerdy and like Naren said, the PR guy was 'super creepy'?


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw this on Attack of the Show 

Funny stuff


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 9, 2007)

AH HA! So she DID get my letters asking to replace Ron with Patrick Bateman from American Psycho.

Fuck yes! 



A guy with questionable background said:


> I think Hagrid did it. Hagrid is half-giant and giants are aggressive sexually.





I've got £50 that says it was the PR guy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2007)

the PR guy molests old men


----------



## matt7 (Jun 9, 2007)

Is that an auctally news report? the PR guy looks like a peado :O


----------



## Naren (Jun 10, 2007)

matt7 said:


> Is that an auctally news report? the PR guy looks like a peado :O



It's a joke news report, dude. The Onion is a fake newpaper that makes ridiculous articles that are written in a realistic fashion. They just recently started doing television clips too. I saw one on that site where this Al Quada guy was talking about supporting the building of a new huge building where the Twin Towers used to be. And there was this other lady talking about it being for remembering all the people who died, but the Al Quaeda guy was like "Yeah, remembering all them... and it has to have lots of big bright American signs on it so it can be seen from far away." 

Most of their articles and news reports are so ridiculous that you'd have to be retarded to think they're real.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 13, 2007)

hahahaha!


----------



## matt7 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feels embarrised*


----------

